

Welcome to Canada - budu
http://briancarper.net/blog/welcome-to-canada

======
dmm
> No one owns guns.

Bullshit. Canada has extensive gun ownership.

Why they don't have as much violent gun crime is an interesting question
though.

~~~
gamble
Handguns are far more restricted in Canada than the US. You can own them if
you get licensed, but you need a permit to transport them between (and _only_
between) your home and a specific shooting range, locked in a case in your
trunk separate from the ammunition. Open-carry permits are effectively
impossible to get unless you're driving an armoured car. In short, anyone with
a handgun in public is carrying a one-way ticket to jail if they're stopped by
police. It probably discourages criminals from casually carrying (and then
using) guns.

edit: according to <http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/publicat/cdic-
mcc/19-1/d_e.html> the US has 77 times as many handguns as Canada, with only
~10 times the Canadian population.

~~~
dmm
All of this I know and your argument is much more interesting, though I won't
debate gun politics on this forum. I was just trying to point out the
ridiculousness of the author's statement "No one owns guns. I have yet to fear
for my life since I've gotten here."

There are parts of the US with very high gun ownership and very low rates of
violent crime. Moving there someone could say "Everyone owns guns. I have yet
to fear for my life" and it would be just as stupid a statement.

~~~
gamble
I think the OP may just have felt uncomfortable with American gun culture, not
literally in fear of his life. Americans' relationships with their guns are
far more intense than anything you'll find in Canada. I live in one of the
most conservative parts of Canada. Plenty of people here own guns, but they
aren't a way of life the way they are in parts of the US.

